# Help with web hosting/domain name



## Txmason (Jan 15, 2013)

Howdy y'all !

Our lodge currently has a website through 1 and 1  (1and1.com). And we are looking for a lower cost way for us to have our website. 

When we started out it was $10.00 a month now it's almost $80.00 every three months. 

What is the best way to go about all of this? We want to keep out domain name (the www.com) part. 

ANY help is appreciated! Also help on building a website would help too. If you can help I would graciously appreciate it. If need be I would be glad to talk on the phone as well. 

Best,
Bro. Jerry Johnston


----------



## bupton52 (Jan 15, 2013)

Purchase the domain from godaddy or wherever you currently have it from if its cheap. There are several free web hosting sites. www.weebly.com is one that I can think of.


----------



## Txmason (Jan 20, 2013)

How do I do that? Any recommendations to have a better website, hosting and domain etc?

I have never done this so I would love some help if possible.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 21, 2013)

Honestly I'd skip the whole Lodge website deal and just use social media such as facebook and twitter. They're free and updates will immediately goto those Brethren who are "connected".


----------



## Txmason (Jan 21, 2013)

But no one is connected via twitter and few use Facebook


----------



## crono782 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you need both a web presence and social media to be truly "connected". There are several people (old and young alike) that do not use social media and get their information the old fashioned google way. IMO social media should be used to supplement a website, not replace it (unless you just can't afford it/can't find anyone to maintain it).


----------



## crono782 (Jan 21, 2013)

I've used godaddy in the past and it is decent in terms of pricing and support, SOPA complaints aside (the cheapest hosting package is ~$5/month). If you've already purchased a domain name from another registrar, there is a process laid down that all registrars abide by to transfer your domain name to a new name service host if you choose to go with another company and do not want to lose your existing domain name (as you most likely wouldn't want to lose it). I'm looking to re-do my lodge website in the near future and have done web dev in the past (as a job and freelance). PM me and we can talk.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 22, 2013)

You can also go through Google. They have their own website system called Google Sites. I think you can even get your domain name through them if you want but there are numerous alternatives out there as far as hosting goes. Just do a search for web hosting and start looking over what they offer for $$. Some give you all kinds of extras with you fees. Just look around and find one that works best for what you want and need.


----------



## Txmason (Jan 29, 2013)

@crono782

Brother did you get my last PM?


----------



## Casteleiro (Jan 30, 2013)

*My recommendation*

I've been using bluehost for several years now. Very good quality/price ratio and they are based in the US. Here is a link http://j.mp/BlueHostLink
If you have any questions or need any help let me know.


----------



## jvarnell (Jan 30, 2013)

I use dyndns for my domain stuff.  Good and cheap.


----------



## rmorenc (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been using Hostgator for several years and have been very pleased with them.  Pricing is competitive with other places, and their customer support is outstanding.  I had used Godaddy in the past for hosting, but the speed / response time for the Drupal-powered site I administer became very slow which led to my switch.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 30, 2013)

Txmason said:


> @crono782
> 
> Brother did you get my last PM?



Hah, I just now saw it, I'll fire off a reply shortly.


----------



## Evv64-Ben (Jul 19, 2014)

Brother Txmason, I am sure by now you have already got a website for your lodge, but I wanted to give my 2 cents worth .   We have used Masonic Pages template and hosting for past 3 years and we're very happy with their service.  It's a little more expensive than godaddy but for less than $100 per year, it includes the domain name and hosting, and very easy to maintain and update, our lodge website is http://www.evv64.org.  Just do a Google search for "Masonic Lodge Website Hosting" and you'll find them.

I hope this helps.  Good luck brother.


----------



## JamesMichael (Jul 21, 2014)

Ours is a Google Site www.portagebrady340.com free hosting. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2018)

JamesMichael said:


> Ours is a Google Site www.portagebrady340.com free hosting.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


I see you've moved to a new CMS - wordpress (I'm replying in this old thread, because I just searched the forum).

Just started a new thread on Google Sites here


----------

